# New Finecast including Sterngaurd Bits



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

So a bunch of new finecast stuff added. Mainly Blood angels, some space marine and some eldar.

Plus the Sternguard add on pack... which i think they must have let the work experience kid make

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1710018a


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think that list is complete yet. It says over 50 new kits on the home page, and yet there are only 24 kits listed on the advance orders page.

Hopefully they will fix that soon and show the whole release list.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

That storm guardian kit is a rather interesting one. That answers the call to plenty of people. The shining spear kit is also interesting. Perhaps GW is scrapping the shining spear box set, and now just having you buy the jetbike box and then this upgrade kit if you want the spears in your army.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh FUCK YOU GUYS. You...

I've actually run out of swear words.

Finecast Wraithguard, Finecast Phoenix Lords. Finecast Storm Guardians.

Means no plastic Wraithguard, no resculpts of PLs or Wraithguard, and no combined Storm/Defender box set.

Because WE LOVE OUR 18 YEAR OLD MODELS SO VERY FUCKING MUCH. :headbutt: :hang1:

On the (small) plus side, Wraithguard have dropped to £7.50 per model, which is almost reasonable. Unlike the £10 we were previously paying.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

reavsie said:


> I don't think that list is complete yet. It says over 50 new kits on the home page, and yet there are only 24 kits listed on the advance orders page.
> 
> Hopefully they will fix that soon and show the whole release list.


I believe that the 50 kits going to Finecast also include those for the Fantasy and Lord of the Rings ranges, not just Warhammer 40,000.



whiplash308 said:


> That storm guardian kit is a rather interesting one. That answers the call to plenty of people. The shining spear kit is also interesting. Perhaps GW is scrapping the shining spear box set, and now just having you buy the jetbike box and then this upgrade kit if you want the spears in your army.


It is nice to see the Eldar getting some love here. It was pointed out to me that the Storm Guardian kit is still set out for a squad of 8 even though the minimum squad size is 10.


Also in regards to the Stergnuard pieces. There is -blatant- evidence of bad scultps. Not just the lightning claws. I really don't see why they didn't just put the same pictures on the website for the kits as the squad of Ultramarines with the parts as they put them in WD -without- the bent claws. Marneus Calgar pointed out to me that the claws are also just the ones off this old veteran:


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Oh FUCK YOU GUYS. You...
> 
> I've actually run out of swear words.
> 
> ...


Lol, u mad bro ;p

Pretty sure it doesn't mean any of that. Eldar codex looks to be at least 12 months out and the conversions to finecast seem to be on some level based simply on stock holdings.

Plastic Wraithguard seem almost a 'must-do' for the next codex


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Zzzzz wake me up when they make some FC SoB models. :lazy2:


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sethis said:


> Oh FUCK YOU GUYS. You...
> 
> I've actually run out of swear words.
> 
> ...


Jesus man, put your pants back on...
Stuff going Finecast means only that *the metal stock has run out!!!*

Look at the god damn Hive Tyrant before you damn GW as a bunch of asshats for once... 'Nid players got a Finecast tyrant, then BOOM! 6-8 months later a plastic kit that also has the parts for The Swarmlord!

Take a chillpill. Eldar will get lots of plastic when they finally get a re-release, maybe even (shock!) plastic Wraithguard!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The biggest thing for me out of this release is that GW have created a new currency. I noticed in this month's WD that there is now a €, and an €IRL. Some models, like the Sanguinor and Karandras IIRC, are .75c more expensive in Ireland than in Spain, Germany or Holland, despite the fact that we are all in the eurozone. 

This has pissed me off enough to actually enquire about the legality of this from the Citizen's Information people here in Ireland. I am awaiting a full response from an apparently interested and very helpful civil servant who is pretty sure this breaks EU laws.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> ...which I think they must have let the work experience kid make


Gee, thanks a fucking bundle.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

reavsie said:


> I don't think that list is complete yet. It says over 50 new kits on the home page, and yet there are only 24 kits listed on the advance orders page.
> 
> Hopefully they will fix that soon and show the whole release list.


cough cough fantasy and lord of the rings cough cough


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Gee, thanks a fucking bundle.


ignore them matey, i love them, i have purchased 10 sets i love them so much


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

It's just depressing when you work your fucking balls off and people try to piss on you regardless.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> It's just depressing when you work your fucking balls off and people try to piss on you regardless.


Umm... did you have something to do with them, personally? I only ask due to not knowing.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Umm... did you have something to do with them, personally? I only ask due to not knowing.


I work in the mould room at GW...I cut the Finecast moulds myself.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> I work in the mould room at GW...I cut the Finecast moulds myself.


Pm incoming.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like them, so happy i can get sets of each of the special weapons because it is becoming more and more difficult to get all the weapon choices i need what with my group all using magnets 

Also YAY to BA shoulder pads! now i can spend £6 rather then getting a whole DC box set for a few shoulder pads


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Apologies Svart, i was refering to the actual sculpts, to my eye they look 'soft' [is the only word i have to describe them]

But i also know that often these addons or minor alterations to existing minis are projects assigned to the trainees, and was indulging in a little sarcasm.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Apologies Svart, i was refering to the actual sculpts, to my eye they look 'soft' [is the only word i have to describe them]
> 
> But i also know that often these addons or minor alterations to existing minis are projects assigned to the trainees, and was indulging in a little sarcasm.


That's alright, then. I'll recall the black helicopters with the rocket launchers


----------



## andrewm9 (Aug 21, 2008)

Maybe my eyes are bad, but are those Thunderhammer/Stormshields for power armor or Terminators? Same for the Lightning Claws. They look like the ones I get in an Assault Terminator pack, but what would be the point?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

The combis are terribad. If I could get around the idea that the one-shot weapon is on top (dumdumdum) I definitely cannot geet around having only ONE in each set. I was actually looking forward to this set before I saw close-ups and what you actually get. 

and while I'm pissing/moaning, how the HELL can they take catalogue shots of the LCs without first straightening out the fiddly blades? They are really crooked. Ball Dropped GW.

Bleh.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> The combis are terribad. If I could get around the idea that the one-shot weapon is on top (dumdumdum) I definitely cannot geet around having only ONE in each set. I was actually looking forward to this set before I saw close-ups and what you actually get.


Well, now I don't _*have*_ to buy a Commander box just to get the combis that look better than my scratch built stuff on my own Sternguard. I'm just happy a heavy flamer is finally available. I'd just like to know if this is a resin or a plastic kit.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm liking the veteran upgrade kit sand will be getting at aleast one. Shame about the crooked claws, but I'm sure they can be sorted.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> I'm liking the veteran upgrade kits and will be getting at aleast one. Shame about the crooked claws, but I'm sure they can be sorted.


In the long run I do agree. My earlier sentiments about them been poor are more in regard to the selection used for the close up pictures, rather than the sculpts themselves.

I don't know whether I'll get some yet. Will have to see what future projects crop up.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

To be honest, I think they look cool. The combi's look good to me, looking better than the old style combi's and filling a gap in the armylists! 

I think the issue with them is the paint job, they seem to have been basecoated and highlighted rather than time spent on them. I think they'll look sweet painted up!k:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

£15 for 90s crappo Phoenix Lord Sculpts?

Dream on starsailor.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

are the ba symbols painted on or sculpted on


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

scratch that just checked the site


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dear GW: Where the hell are my Dwarf Slayers? Eh?


----------



## Morhgoz (Mar 7, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, now I don't _*have*_ to buy a Commander box just to get the combis that look better than my scratch built stuff on my own Sternguard. I'm just happy a heavy flamer is finally available. I'd just like to know if this is a resin or a plastic kit.


Resin. Basicly all conversion kits like this are resin...


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think their bad in any sense of the word, I just think GW should fix them before they put up a picture for the whole world to see... it's not that hard.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Personally, the sternguard bits look kinda like crap. At least from the pictures .


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Da Joka said:


> I don't think their bad in any sense of the word, I just think GW should fix them before they put up a picture for the whole world to see... it's not that hard.


Have to agree with this, recently there seems to be a great rush about things. The FAQ that were all over the place, the typos in the BRB, the bent bits etc.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm actually something of a fan of the new sternguard bits. Sure, they aren't as good as they could have been, and I would have prefered the attachments to be underslung rather than mounted ontop of he bolters, but they are still pretty nice. I do agree that there should be some better quality control on their products as far as the picture go, but it won't stop me from buying these.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> I'm actually something of a fan of the new sternguard bits. Sure, they aren't as good as they could have been, and I would have prefered the attachments to be underslung rather than mounted ontop of he bolters, but they are still pretty nice. I do agree that there should be some better quality control on their products as far as the picture go, but it won't stop me from buying these.


Ditto.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think they look ok, Although i never personally had any issues with finecast bar a few bubbles and the odd miscast, the stuff i have had lately has been very well cast so i have high hopes for these, ok they may not be everyones taste, but they are cheap to buy they fill the gaps if you dont want to convert your own and the reason the lightening claws are wonkey is because of lazyness, they have just photo shopped the arms from the original metal painted model, no reason to think that will transfer to the fine cast you purchase.
But i have ordered ten sets for Bits and kits site, which i will upload this week, so i will come back on release day and give you a run down of how they look in the flesh.


----------

